# Hidden fuel filter?



## Raul (Sep 12, 2002)

Yesterday I replaced the left rear strut. At the left, rear corner of the fuel tank there is a little cylinder with little hoses going to it.

What is that? Is it some fuel filter that I never knew about -- and haven't changed in 173K miles.

Your help appreciated. I'm leaving it alone till I find out.

91 Sentra, 1.6, 3-sp auto.

Thanks


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

No it's the charcoal canister thing that absorbs fuel vapor (e.g., on a hot day) so it doesn't escape into the atomosphere.
Engine vacuum purges the vapor so no replacement is necessary unless it gets saturated with fuel.


----------



## Raul (Sep 12, 2002)

Kinda puny idn't it! 

All the charcoal canisters I have seen were a lot bigger. This thing is about an inch in diameter and about two inches long.

Thanks


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Raul said:


> *Kinda puny idn't it!
> 
> All the charcoal canisters I have seen were a lot bigger. This thing is about an inch in diameter and about two inches long.
> 
> Thanks *


. I am incorrect...the canister is located under the hood near the fuel filter I believe. Maybe that piece is the fuel pressure regulator.


----------



## Raul (Sep 12, 2002)

I don't think so; the FPR is up front by the injectors. If I get a break in the action today, I'll call a Nissan dealer to see if they have an exploded diagram and maybe figure it out. Interesting.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I have the FSM in front of me. Looks like that thing is a fuel check valve. There is 1 hose from the tank (the vapor hose so I guess that check valve prevents fuel from entering the vapor hose) and the exit hose goes to the canister.


----------



## Raul (Sep 12, 2002)

I bet you are right! Thanks. Local Nissan parts guy couldn't figure it out -- I suspect you tried harder than he did.

Thanks. Now that I know what it is ... I'll still leave it alone.


----------



## DILLIGAF Racing (Sep 23, 2002)

Fuel Filter is in the Engine Compartment by the drivers side strut tower, its not really that big either


----------



## Brooklyn-B15 (Dec 15, 2002)

I HAVE A 01 GXE 1.8 AUTO AND WAS WONDERING ABOUT CHANGING MY FUEL FILTER BUT CANNOT FIND THE DAMN THING. IS THIS THE SAME AS OTHERS ? ON THE DRIVERS SIDE STRUT TOWER? THANX GUYS


----------

